# FoCal 1.8.1 Released for Windows and Mac



## stringfellow1946 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone know if this NOW works 100% OK on The Mac using Mountain Lion 10.8.3? & Snow Leopard. And more importantly is it any good? I need to set up the len's on a EOS 1Dmk4 & EOS 1DX. Any help or advice much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## iKenndac (Apr 4, 2013)

I used FoCal 1.8.1 last weekend to run sharpness tests and AFMA calibration on a number of lenses. In total, I think I was using the program for a couple of hours and didn't have any trouble using Mountain Lion.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

I spent hours and hours trying to get it to work consistently on my PC and my 24-70L. Part of it was me, but I finally got it going.

There were no issues with the main AFMA portion, I was trying the extra tools like the testing of each AF point, the dust detection, the aperture test, repeatability, etc.

Eventually, I got them all run on my laptop, but my desktop did not like it. Its getting old, and might have some issues.

I'd like to spend more time and do it more carefully, but after running the wide and telephoto AFMA tests three times with the same results, I'm happy. First, I need to reread the manual. The AF point test seemed to vary, I think that I wasn't properly setup.

I will be looking at my images closely just to make sure everything is sharp.


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I spent hours and hours trying to get it to work consistently on my PC and my 24-70L. Part of it was me, but I finally got it going.
> 
> There were no issues with the main AFMA portion, I was trying the extra tools like the testing of each AF point, the dust detection, the aperture test, repeatability, etc.
> 
> ...



So are you saying its difficult to set up? as I too need to check AFMA on a 24-70 Mk2 & a 70-200 f2.8 Mk 2 lens, as well as some primes.


----------



## TAW (Apr 4, 2013)

I spent about 5 hours with Focal last weekend (first time using the software). It worked on my desktop (Dell) in RAW and JPG mode but on my laptop (Dell also), only JPG mode worked. The program locked up when I used RAW on the laptop (I tried it in USB 2 and USB 3 ports). 

I calibrated a 1Dx and a 5D Mark III with 24-70 II, a 70-200 IS II, a 200 2.0 & a 400 2.8 IS II. I did most of tests two times and the adjustment was normally the same - a few times one number different. I was very happy with how the tests yielded consistant results. One odd thing was Focal always failed at the first test with the 5D Mark III and the 400 2.8 IS II. I won't use that combination anyways but I tried 1/2 dozen times and just couldn't get it to work with that combination.

Sorry I can't be any help re the Mac

tom


----------



## redelses (Apr 13, 2013)

I was also looking into the new version to use on a Mac with a 5D III. Anyone else have experience with how it's working on a Mac? There seems to be a few details in the installation that have to be followed very specifically.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2013)

stringfellow1946 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I spent hours and hours trying to get it to work consistently on my PC and my 24-70L. Part of it was me, but I finally got it going.
> ...


No, its easy. I tried using it on my old desktop to run some of the new features. My old eyes find it difficult to see the screen on my 12 in Lenovo Laptop. 

It installs and runs fine on the laptop, so its something in the older pc. I'm about to replace it soon.


----------



## Botts (Apr 13, 2013)

redelses said:


> I was also looking into the new version to use on a Mac with a 5D III. Anyone else have experience with how it's working on a Mac? There seems to be a few details in the installation that have to be followed very specifically.



Bombproof on my retina MBP. I use it lots. The key is getting the right version of Mono. *You cannot just go download the most recent version of mono*

See this support email I received.



> Hi Brian,
> 
> It looks like you're using the wrong version of mono - you should install the version listed in the manual - this can be found on www.fo-cal.co.uk/mono
> 
> ...


Also for those of you having inconsistent or poor results, more than 10eV is the key. A single 500w halogen work lamp wasn't bright enough for me indoors, I had to use 2 to get anywhere near consistent results.


----------



## dswtan (Apr 13, 2013)

Botts said:


> Also for those of you having inconsistent or poor results, more than 10eV is the key. A single 500w halogen work lamp wasn't bright enough for me indoors, I had to use 2 to get anywhere near consistent results.


+1 on enough light. I have generally worked below 10, but I agree you need as much as possible, and yes, I needed two lamps too. Also I found it was critical to cover up the camera viewfinder (as the manual says). Forgetting that, I often didn't even see a curve. 

I like Reikan FoCal very much for the peace of mind. Its plots (pro version at least) are very believable. I sleep well at nights now.


----------



## risc32 (Apr 21, 2013)

just got this software the other day and today i gave it my first run with my 300mm and 300mm with 1.4 tele. I ran it on my wife's mac (10.6.8) and it ran okay. They weren't ideal conditions dure to wind today, but the results looked consistent. The "curve" was easy to see, but due the wind there were a number of "fliers". Focal thought that my results were good. 300mm at zero and 420mm at -8. i'll see how that works out. well, i know how the 300mm at zero is, but it's good to see focal agree.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2013)

risc32 said:


> just got this software the other day and today i gave it my first run with my 300mm and 300mm with 1.4 tele. I ran it on my wife's mac (10.6. 8) and it ran okay. They weren't ideal conditions dure to wind today, but the results looked consistent. The "curve" was easy to see, but due the wind there were a number of "fliers". Focal thought that my results were good. 300mm at zero and 420mm at -8. i'll see how that works out. well, i know how the 300mm at zero is, but it's good to see focal agree.


You can view the images that focal captured at various AFMA settings and see if the setting looks right.


----------

